# Help



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

In regard to my Port Ramp Thread,

What has been lost/misplaced or stolen, is what is known in the bowfishing world as a "Ballast Box". In the box is the "guts" from six 150 HPS lights. I can go into detail of the hows, and whys later if a few of you are interested, but for general description, on the outside it looks like a Large *FATMAX* tool box with a 15' length of black extension cord running from it, six short/stub length female plug ends. (three per side), six illuminated switches (one for each light, illuminate red when on...) and one non-illuminated switch for the axial/cooling fan.

Please, if you can help locate this, there will be a reward. (Y'all remember im a taxidermist right!?;-))

This particular picture is from one that i built for a friend, its a little bit different physically, there are no pictures for the missing box in question.


----------

